# Sugar Mice New Member



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

I have very recently started breeding fancy mice, and loving it as I knew I would 
I call my mousery "Sugar Mice", though I'm not exactly a mousery just yet!

I'm here to hopefully learn more about breeding and especially genetics. Having a terrible time trying to figure it all out... I found rabbits, birds and cat genetics a lot easier than mice!!

Hope to get access to the forums soon so I can ask for help  In the meantime, I'm reading, reading and reading heeeeaps of exisiting posts.

Seems like a cool forum!

Happy Days!!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I find mice genetics pretty easy, well the basics are..
Welcome


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! Where are you from?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome! Which varieties are your favorite so far?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
where are you located?


----------



## Forest Fire (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Mouse genetics become pretty simple once you get the hang of it


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome! Mouse genetics are pretty much similar to rabbits, so I think it won't be that hard :3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome! Mighty glad to skweek with you.


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

I am in New Zealand, and own standard fancy mice at the moment, though I would LOVE to get hold of some satin mice one day. Unfortunately we are a bit more limited over here in NZ.
The basics of mouse genetics I have found easy enough, just getting more in-depth and trying to figure out what genetics my mice might be etc. I also struggle with the C-locus -_-
Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

YOU'RE IN NEW ZEALAND?! FINALLY! Yes! I'm not alone!


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha ha ha! Glad I'm not alone either! You will have to let me know more about yourself and the mice you have!!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well then, we shall have that conversation via pm, otherwise your thread will get very long. Haha


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

